

Show HN: Learning to ship – month 1 launch - Malcx

In January I posted a project where this year I have committed to launching one side project a month as a way to get over my block of 90% finished projects...<p>Month one is complete and launched. These are not intended to be revenue streams or even portfolio pieces, just getting used to &quot;finishing&quot; a project without external pressures.<p>More info:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.a-project-a-month.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;january-2015-launch
======
50shade
Awesome project, Malcx! If you're looking for someone to help you out on the
front-end side, I'd like to talk to you about linking up!

